# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Slecht zien...

## Nikky278

Hoihoi,

ik heb vorige week mijn ogen gedruppeld, omdat ze ontstoken waren. Dit ging best goed, zag alleen heel even wazig na het druppelen. Ik heb heel de week mijn lenzen niet gedragen.
Nou hadden we zaterdag een feestje, dus heb ik mijn lenzen wel in gedaan. Sinds zondag zie ik ineens een stuk slechter. Volgens de huisarts zijn mijn ogen nog wel wat ontstoken, maar niet zo erg dat mijn zicht ineens zo achteruit zou kunnen gaan. Ik moet nu in ieder geval stoppen met de druppels en naar de oogarts, maar daar kan ik halverwege januari pas terecht.

Kan dit komen doordat ik toch mijn lenzen in heb gedaan? Of heeft iemand een ander idee wat dit zou kunnen zijn...?

Xx

----------


## katje45

> Hoihoi,
> 
> ik heb vorige week mijn ogen gedruppeld, omdat ze ontstoken waren. Dit ging best goed, zag alleen heel even wazig na het druppelen. Ik heb heel de week mijn lenzen niet gedragen.
> Nou hadden we zaterdag een feestje, dus heb ik mijn lenzen wel in gedaan. Sinds zondag zie ik ineens een stuk slechter. Volgens de huisarts zijn mijn ogen nog wel wat ontstoken, maar niet zo erg dat mijn zicht ineens zo achteruit zou kunnen gaan. Ik moet nu in ieder geval stoppen met de druppels en naar de oogarts, maar daar kan ik halverwege januari pas terecht.
> 
> Kan dit komen doordat ik toch mijn lenzen in heb gedaan? Of heeft iemand een ander idee wat dit zou kunnen zijn...?
> 
> Xx


Hallo Nikki,

Heb je bij de afspraak gezegd dat je minder goed kon zien ? Lijkt mij juist een reden om eerder bij de oogarts te mogen komen.
Zou als ik jou was opnieuw bellen en dit vertellen.

En of het door je lenzen komt of niet, daar kan de oogarts denk ik wel een antwoord op geven.

----------


## Nikky278

Ik heb inderdaad gezegd dat ik ineens minder zie, en dat is ook de reden dat ik doorgestuurd ben. Ik had ook wel gehoopt dat ik wat eerder kon komen, maar volgens de assistente heb ik nog geluk dat ik in januari terecht kan, de wachtlijsten bij de oogartsen schijnen nogal lang te zijn. (mijn opa heeft een maand geleden een afspraak gemaakt en hij kan pas in maart komen, maar daar is ook niet echt haast bij). Ik ben op zich best wel bereid te wachten tot januari, zolang mijn zicht niet slechter wordt. Als het slechter wordt ga ik wel wat meer druk zetten om eerder te kunnen komen. Maar ik wil eigenlijk heel graag mijn lenzen weer in, maar dat durf ik nu eigenlijk niet... Dus ben blij als ik er geweest ben en dit opgelost wordt.

Xx

----------


## katje45

Hoi Nikki,

Zou het zeker in de gaten houden en anders vragen of de huisarts voor je probeert de afspraak te vervroegen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Nicky,
Wat was de uiteindelijke diagnose en oplossing?

Een goede vriendin had ook ineens last van slecht zicht/zien. Bleek een ontsteking te zijn maar oogdruppels hielpen niet (ja de pijn ging weg, maar zicht bleef hetzelfde), de oogarts had tests gedaan en bleek niks ernstigs, zou na verloop van tijd wel wegtrekken, wat het ook deed, maarja ze kon met 1 oog gedurende 2 maand amper zien.

----------

